# اذكــى لـص فـي العـالـــم..............



## rana1981 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*أذكى لص في العالم .....................................*

*كان فى لص يسرق محافظ الناس 

وحقائب النساء وهكذا يعيش 

ولكن المشكله ان الشرطه بدأت تعرفه فأى سرقه فى منطقته 

تقبض عليه الشرطه سواء كان هو السارق ام لا ويضرب ويتبهدل 

فقرر ترك بلده لانه لم يعد له عيش هناك 

وقرر السفر الى امريكا ولجأ الى احد اصدقائه وزور له فيزا 

وسافر هناك وجلس اول يوم يراقب الناس اين يضعون محافظهم 


 لانه جديد فى البلد ويجب ان يتروى 


 وبعد ثلاث ايام من مراقبه الناس 


 سرق اول محفظه وفورا قبض عليه رجل وسيم يرتدى لبس فاخر 

وهنا اللص المسافر كاد ان يقف قلبه 

واخذ يتسامح من الرجل ويقول انا لم اكن اقصد ان اسرق 

وكان فى باله ان من قبض عليه من رجال الشرطه 

ولكن الرجل الامريكى قال له لا تخف انا لص مثلك وكنت اراقبك 

واريدك ان تعمل معى 

ففرح اللص المسافر وقال انا مستعد 

وبدء الامريكى يدربه وكان يضع له المال ليختبره ولكن المسافر لم يخن 

صديقه الجديد 

وبعد سته اشهر من التدريب وبعد ان وثق الامريكى بالمسافر 

قال له اليوم سننفذ اول عمليه 

واعطى المسافر لبس فاخر وذهبوا لينفذوا العمل 

ودخلوا قصر بمفتاح قد احضره الامريكى 

ودخلوا للغرفه اللتى بها الخزينه 

وفتشوها ووجدوا الخزنه وفتحها الامريكى بدون كسر 

واخرج المال وجلس على الكرسى 

وقال للمسافر احضر لنا ورق اللعب 

واندهش المسافر وقال لنهرب الان ونلعب فى بيتنا ولكن الامريكى نهره 

وقال انا القائد افعل كما اقول لك 

وفعلا احضر ورق اللعب وبدئوا يلعبون 

ولكن الامريكى قال له افتح المسجل بصوت مرتفع 

واحضر لنا الخمر ووثلاث كؤوس 

وفعلا فتح المسجل ورفع صوته واحضر الخمر والكؤوس الثلاثه 

ولكنه كان غير مقتنع وقد تاكد انهم سيقبض عليهم لا محاله 

واثناء تفكير المسافر حضر صاحب القصر وبيده مسدس 

وقال ماذا تفعلون يا لصوص 

لكن الامريكى لم يكترث وقال للمسافر اكمل اللعب ولا تابه له 

وفعلا اكملا اللعب ولكن صاحب القصر اتصل فى الشرطه 

وحضرت الشرطه 

فقال لهم صاحب القصر هؤلاء لصوص سرقوا الخزنه وهذى هي الاموال 

اللتى سرقوها امامهم 

فقال الامريكى للشرطه 

هذا الرجل يكذب لقد دعانا هنا لنعلب معه وقد لعبنا فعلا وفزنا عليه 

ولما خسر امواله اخرج مسدسه 

وقال اما تعطونى مالى واما اتصل فى الشرطه واقول انكم لصوص 

فنظر الضابط ووجد الكؤوس الثلاثه والمال موضوع على الطاوله 

والموسيقى وهم يلعبون غير مكترثين 

فحس ان صاحب القصر يكذب فقال له الضابط 

انت تلعب ولما تخسر تتصل بنا 

ان عدتها مره اخرى ارميك فى السجن واراد ان يغادر الضابط ولكن 

الامريكى استوقفه 

وقال له يا سيدى ان خرجت وتركتنا قد يقتلنا 

فاخرجهم الضابط معه واصبح المال لهم بشهاده الشرطه 

والشرطة في خدمة الشعب 


​*


----------



## بحبك يا رب (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: أذكى لص في العالم .....................................*

ههههههههه ميرسى يا رنا


----------



## rana1981 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: أذكى لص في العالم .....................................*



بحبك يا رب قال:


> ههههههههه ميرسى يا رنا



*شكرا لمروك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

كان هناك لص يسرق محافظ الناس

وحقائب النساء وهكذا يعيش

ولكن المشكله ان الشرطه بدأت تعرفه فأى سرقه فى منطقته

تقبض عليه الشرطه سواء كان هو السارق ام لا ويضرب ويتبهدل

فقرر ترك بلده لانه لم يعد له عيش هناك.

وقرر السفر الى امريكا ولجأ الى احد اصدقائه وزور له فيزا

وسافر هناك وجلس اول يوم يراقب الناس اين يضعون محافظهم

لانه جديد فى البلد ويجب ان يتروى

وبعد ثلاث ايام من مراقبه الناس

سرق اول محفظه وفورا قبض عليه رجل وسيم يرتدى لبس فاخر

وهنا اللص المسافر كاد ان يقف قلبه

واخذ يتسامح من الرجل ويقول انا لم اكن اقصد ان اسرق

وكان بباله ان من قبض عليه هو من رجال الشرطه.

ولكن الرجل الامريكى قال له لا تخف انا لص مثلك وكنت اراقبك

واريدك ان تعمل معى

ففرح اللص المسافر وقال انا مستعد

وبدء الامريكى يدربه وكان يضع له المال ليختبره ولكن المسافر لم يخن

صديقه الجديد

وبعد سته اشهر من التدريب وبعد ان وثق الامريكى بالمسافر

قال له اليوم سننفذ اول عمليه

واعطى المسافر لبس فاخر وذهبوا لينفذوا العمل

ودخلوا قصر بمفتاح قد احضره الامريكى

ودخلوا للغرفه اللتى بها الخزينه

وفتشوها ووجدوا الخزنه وفتحها الامريكى بدون كسر

واخرج المال وجلس على الكرسى

وقال للمسافر احضر لنا ورق اللعب

واندهش المسافر وقال لنهرب الان ونلعب فى بيتنا ولكن الامريكى نهره

وقال انا القائد افعل كما اقول لك

وفعلا احضر ورق اللعب وبدئوا يلعبون

ولكن الامريكى قال له افتح المسجل بصوت مرتفع

واحضر لنا الخمر ووثلاث كؤوس

وفعلا فتح المسجل ورفع صوته واحضر الخمر والكؤوس الثلاثه

ولكنه كان غير مقتنع وقد تاكد انهم سيقبض عليهم لا محاله

واثناء تفكير المسافر حضر صاحب القصر وبيده مسدس

وقال ماذا تفعلون يا لصوص

لكن الامريكى لم يكترث وقال للمسافر اكمل اللعب ولا تابه له

وفعلا اكملا اللعب ولكن صاحب القصر اتصل فى الشرطه

وحضرت الشرطه

فقال لهم صاحب القصر هؤلاء لصوص سرقوا الخزنه وهذى هي الاموال

اللتى سرقوها امامهم

فقال الامريكى للشرطه

هذا الرجل يكذب لقد دعانا هنا لنعلب معه وقد لعبنا فعلا وفزنا عليه

ولما خسر امواله اخرج مسدسه

وقال اما تعطونى مالى واما اتصل فى الشرطه واقول انكم لصوص

فنظر الضابط ووجد الكؤوس الثلاثه والمال موضوع على الطاوله

والموسيقى وهم يلعبون غير مكترثين

فحس ان صاحب القصر يكذب فقال له الضابط

انت تلعب وعندما تخسر تتصل بنا

ان اعدتها مره اخرى سارميك فى السجن واراد ان يغادر الضابط

ولكن الامريكى استوقفه

وقال له يا سيدى ان خرجت وتركتنا قد يقتلنا

فاخرجهم الضابط معه واصبح المال لهم بشهاده الشرطه

(والشرطة في خدمة الشعب)

(والقانون لا يحمى المغفلين )​


----------



## Mzajnjy (28 ديسمبر 2010)

قصة عبرة بصحيح بس سؤالى هنا عاوز اعرف مين اللى بيضرب الفيزا علشان يعملى واحدة ليا انا كمان و النبى


----------



## روزي86 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

مش عارفه

نورت الموضوع


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 ديسمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه 
جميله يا روزى 
ميرسى ليكى 
ربنا يباركك 
​


----------



## روزي86 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

ميرسي ليك يا كوكو

نورت


----------



## nasa (29 ديسمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
فعلا القانون لا يحمى المغفلين
ميرسى ليكى كتيييييييييير


----------



## jesus.my.life (29 ديسمبر 2010)

قديمه 
بس جامدة يا روزى تسلم ايدك يا رب وتسلم عينيا الى شافتها ​


----------



## روزي86 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

nasa قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> فعلا القانون لا يحمى المغفلين
> ميرسى ليكى كتيييييييييير


 

هههههههههه

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> قديمه
> 
> 
> بس جامدة يا روزى تسلم ايدك يا رب وتسلم عينيا الى شافتها :d​


 

ميرسي ليك يا شادي

نورت الموضوع


----------



## انريكي (29 ديسمبر 2010)

ههههههههه

بجد جناااااان 

حلوى اوييييييي يا روزي

الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

ميرسي ليك يا انريكي
نورت


----------



## النهيسى (30 ديسمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه

رائعه جدا
شكراا

 الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

نورت يا استاذي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه
ايه يا روزي عايزه تعلمي اللصوص العرب سر المهنه ولا ايه
جميله اوي
ميرسي ليكي*


----------



## روزي86 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

ههههههههه

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل زيك


----------



## +bent el malek+ (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*حلوة يا قمر *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## روزي86 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

ميرسي ليكي انتي لمرورك الجميل


----------



## kalimooo (10 يناير 2011)

ههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
جميل يا روزي
مشكووووووووووورة


----------



## روزي86 (10 يناير 2011)

نورت يا كليمو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يناير 2011)

هو ده كلام الناس العاقلين 
حرامي بيفهم​


----------



## روزي86 (14 يناير 2011)

ههههههه

ميرسي يا باشا

نورت


----------



## vetaa (14 يناير 2011)

*هههههههههه جميله
بس كده انتى بتساعدى الناس على السرقه
ويبلغوا عندك بقى الحقى استخبى d:


ميرسى يا قمر
*


----------



## روزي86 (14 يناير 2011)

هههههههههههه

يالهوي استروا عليا بقي ههههههههه

نورتي يا حبي


----------



## max mike (15 يناير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة جدااااااااااا
شكرا ياروزى​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## روزي86 (15 يناير 2011)

max mike قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *جميلة جدااااااااااا*
> 
> *شكرا ياروزى*​


 

مرورك اجمل بكتير

نورتني


----------



## روزي86 (15 يناير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> شكرا لك


 

نورت الموضوع

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## الفرحان (15 يناير 2011)

ببببببببببببببجد قصة رائعة . اد اية الانسان بيستغل كل ذكاءة في الشر:act23:


----------



## الملكة العراقية (15 يناير 2011)

ههههههههههه
حلوة يا روزي
مرسي ليكي يا قمر​


----------



## روزي86 (15 يناير 2011)

الفرحان قال:


> ببببببببببببببجد قصة رائعة . اد اية الانسان بيستغل كل ذكاءة في الشر:act23:




هههههههههه

ميرسي ليك

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (15 يناير 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههههه
> حلوة يا روزي
> مرسي ليكي يا قمر​




ميرسي ليكي يا حبي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

تم الدمج
​


----------



## اكيلا__________ (6 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههه 
شكرا تسلم ايدك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليكم*​


----------

